# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  kroatien - wo gehts zu surfen????

## Gast

hi leute,

kennt jemand nen guten surfspot an der kroatischen kste?

thermikwind oder was hnliches msste es doch im august dort irgendwo geben??

thanx
helmi

----------


## Gast

ich fahre jedes jahr in die Gegend von Mali Losinj. im august gibt es dort fters guten maestral aus SW bis W. mit einem 6,5er oder 7,0er Segel kann man dann schon ganz gut bers wasser heizen. Bei Bora aus N wrde ich dir allerdings ein 4.5er bis 5,0 er Segel empfehlen.
PS. In Mali Losinj gibt es auch eine bekannte Surfschule bei der du dich genauer ber die Spots in kroatien informieren kannst.
Weis leider die internetadresse nicht auswendig.

Wastl

----------


## Gast

du musst in den sden. insel brac und korcula sind im sommer super. aufgrund der hohen berge hast du z.b auf brac ab mittag jeden tag gleitwind.
entweder fliegst du bis split, fhrst die kstenstrasse komplett runter (landschaftlich der hammer, kostet jedoch zeit - nicht die besten strassen oder nimmst die fhre von rijeka im norden bis nach split. kanns emfehlen, sieh zu!

----------


## Gast

die beste spots in Kroatien im Sommer sind Bol auf Insel Brac und Viganj auf insel Korcula... Mistral bis 6 bft jeden Tag im Juni, Juli und August

----------


## Gast

Sersen miteinand,

ich war letzten Sommer fr ne Woche auf Mali Losinj. Die Surfschule liegt geschtzt in einer Bucht
=> topfebenes Wasser, gut geeignet zum Halsen und Heizen. 

Die Homepage is brigens: www.sunbird.de. 
                          Da findest du Infos und n paar Fotos.

Aloha, Maichus :-)

----------


## Gast

Fr Maestral im Sommer die beste Spots sind Bol auf Insel Brac und Viganj ,Halbinsel Peljesac.
Wenn es wirklich loss ist,dan ist Bol besser-2 m Wellen,bis 7 Bf Wind.
Im Viganj ist Maestral bis 6 Bf,und die Wellen sind nie ber 1 m,aber gibt es viel mehr Camps und mann kann auch surfen wann Jugo (SE) blst..

Nikola

----------


## Gast

kennt von euch jemand die Verhltnisse auf der Insel Pag ? Wir haben dort unseren diesjhrigen Sommer(familien)urlaub gebucht. Was muss ich denn da fr Material mitnehmen ?

----------


## Gast

Ich bin dort nie gewesen,aber ein Freund von mir surft dort manchmal im Sommer und meistens benutzt 150l & 9m...
Nikola

----------

